# Fareed Al Deeb



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

The house keeper and her friend stole $500.000 ,700.000 l.e in cash and jewelry and gold worth 7 million l.e. from the villa of Fareed Al Deeb the notorious defense lawyer of Mubarak. They were caught when the house keepers friend tried to sell a ring worth 1 million for any price to a jeweler who contacted the police.

Rough translation from Al Ahram paper version.


----------

